# Varivocal glasses!



## leoniecats

Hi ,
I need a new pair of varivocal glasses urgently. Shall I get them in England or will it be just as good getting it in Portugal? ThankX


----------



## canoeman

Glasses are expensive here in comparison to UK even from the similar chains, careful with offers not as clear cut as UK, if you have a current prescription order from UK online.


----------



## Ingles

Varifocals & Bifocals should never be order'd On Line 
The Optician needs to take several measurements to ensure that the PD - Pupil Distance
is correct to the point of Eye focus this is so important with these sort of Lens's + the setting of Lens in the frame when prescribing these has to accommodate the down ward movement of the pupil to the lower focal point.
Unless this is carried by a competent Optician when the Client is wearing the New Spectacle
Frame they have chosen you are just asking for eye problems.


----------



## canoeman

Or you could look here, Glasses Direct ™ UK's Most Trusted Prescription Glasses Retailer and read notes on Varifocal & Bi focal


----------



## Ingles

canoeman said:


> Or you could look here, Glasses Direct ™ UK's Most Trusted Prescription Glasses Retailer and read notes on Varifocal & Bi focal


As I spent 17 years of my working life firstly as an Apprentice in a Manufacturing Opticians Business & trained later as a Dispensing Optician + ended up running my own company in partnership with the person who's Web Site is enclosed.
I wish to point out that your wrong & giving bad advice !!!
Please read on THIS site Our Services - Bifocals & Varifocals 

Cheap Prescription Glasses, Womens and Mens Prescription Glasses - The Specs Factory


----------



## leoniecats

*Glasses!!!*



canoeman said:


> Glasses are expensive here in comparison to UK even from the similar chains, careful with offers not as clear cut as UK, if you have a current prescription order from UK online.


Thank you very much! That is all I wanted to know! :clap2:
Kind regards,
Leonie


----------



## siobhanwf

I tend to agree with Ingles on the varifocal issue. I have fallen foul of buying some online and will never do it again.
I tend to book and appointment with an optician in the UK before I leave and get them then....even with a flight it is cheaper than Portugal!


----------



## canoeman

Ingles said:


> I wish to point out that your wrong & giving bad advice !!!


Glassesdirect seem to get pretty good reviews and do point out that Varifocals etc do need care and advice customers to call first. 

I was stating situation in Portugal and offering an alternative, I don't need Varifocal but have had better service, far less problems and cost from glassesdirect than I've had from two of the chains in Portugal, both which have been expensive and both reguired replacement lens's supplying, because of incorrect focal points, oh yes and the free second pair for my wife cost +150€ because the offer wasn't clear and in UK wouldn't be allowed, it's personal choice.


----------



## siobhanwf

Glasses direct are great for SINGLE vision specs. and I have had no problem with them for that but when it comes to varifocal the measurements have to be so exact that the slightest variation would put you off varifocals for life!!!


Two pairs of varifocals for my hubby from Specsavers were £350 one pair her in Portugal when we had to replace in an emergency were €650!!! and that was 4 years ago


----------



## siobhanwf

leoniecats said:


> Hi ,
> I need a new pair of varivocal glasses urgently. Shall I get them in England or will it be just as good getting it in Portugal? ThankX



Hey Leoniecats

Hope you meant vari*F*ocal


----------



## Ingles

siobhanwf said:


> Glasses direct are great for SINGLE vision specs. and *I have had no problem with them for that but when it comes to varifocal the measurements have to be so exact that the slightest variation would put you off vaifocals for life!!!*
> 
> Two pairs of varifocals for my hubby from Specsavers were £350 one pair her in Portugal when we had to replace in an emergency were €650!!! and that was 4 years ago


This is why I posted possiably a over long reply !
2mm out & your wasting your money


----------



## leoniecats

siobhanwf said:


> Glasses direct are great for SINGLE vision specs. and I have had no problem with them for that but when it comes to varifocal the measurements have to be so exact that the slightest variation would put you off varifocals for life!!!
> 
> 
> Two pairs of varifocals for my hubby from Specsavers were £350 one pair her in Portugal when we had to replace in an emergency were €650!!! and that was 4 years ago


Thank you very much!!!


----------

